# Clomid side effects overwhelming :(



## Ladybetty (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi everyone 
I've not posted on here for around 8-10 years! But briefly I'm 34 & ttc for near 15 years.
Ivf 2011 successful, but then lost the embryos early.
New partner has children & I'm on the first cycle of clomid, however I'm seriously considering not doing another cycle as side effects are overwhelmin! I'm struggling to hide my symptoms at work & can't take time off & don't know how I would face 6 months of this, even in the face of desperation to conceive & complete a pregnancy.
Migraines, constant cough/dry throat, not sleeping & flushes.
Any tips...help please x


----------



## Neon_Star (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi Ladybetty,

I'm sorry you're suffering from side effects.  I too have not been sleeping well on clomid, mainly due to how hot I always am, night sweats and flushes. It is very embarrassing but I try to joke about it and blame faulty air con in our office. I've not experienced migraines on it, though I've had them in the past, and that must be really awful. For work I wear cool materials, baggy shirts or sleeveless outfits, I got my summer wardrobe out early!

Lack of sleep really effects me and makes me feel v run down, leading to other problems. I sleep with the windows open at night which helps me sleep miles better because it's cooler. I also sleep with just a sheet covering me. Sometimes I chuck DH into the spare room if it's really bad.

My side effects seem to lessen ever so slightly a few days after ovulation and I have long cycles which gives me about a 2 week break. I suppose when you have bad side effects it's weighing up the pros and cons of whether you can work through it. I keep saying to my DH I don't want to do another cycle but there is always the chance it could work and the argument if 'well we've come this far, just try your best'. I'm not looking forward to the summer months though! I'm taking each cycle as it comes, I said I wasn't going to do a 3rd but here I am in the middle of taking the tablets again!

Some people are lucky on it and get no side effects, whilst others seem to go through the ringer! Seems so unfair!

Xx


----------



## Ladybetty (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi neon star,
Thank you so much for the detailed response, appreciate it.

The flushes are overwhelming & I've used the same distractions as you at work  
But tbh after the ivf I'm used to the flushes & know they pass. It's the other symptoms that are far worse & making me struggle, I work with patients and coughing is awful & this & the 3day migraine is making me lose sleep & feel rough. Ovulation is fast lay approaching & I'm hoping that things will improve following this, otherwise I'm going to have to weigh it all up. 
I'm worried if I stop taking them the consultant will view me negatively, but I'm feeling so depressed.
We'll done on getting to your third cycle &   It's successful for you xx


----------



## Cheeseontoast (Mar 22, 2015)

Hi Lady Betty,

I totally sympathise with how you are feeling. I did three rounds on clomid, without success unfortunately and have had to take a break before the fourth round as i just couldn't face the onslaught of symptoms!! I had horrible night sweats so didn't sleep well, seemed to be very angry most of the time, much to my husbands delight, visual disturbances and my hair started to fall out! 

All i kept thinking was if i get pregnant this will all be worth it, which i didn't, but forever hopeful with the next few rounds though!

Keep going, it is worth it and maybe take a couple of months break just to give yourself a break before you do the next round?


----------



## Ladybetty (Apr 3, 2015)

Cheese on toast
Thank you so much for your reply!
I'm so glad you mentioned the anger, because I'm being so so horrible & it's out of my mouth before I know it & feel negative all the time  fortunately the physical side effects have reduced today & think ovulation phase may be passing, but struggling to tell with fertility monitor (as I've read clomid effects it) & I'm also very dry ( with out giving tmi.
I'm hoping I can carry on till I see consultant at end of June, but seriously thinking of asking to stop then as generally I do ovulate & unsure if this is doing more harm than good?
Fingers crossed for you now & keep me posted xx


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

Please discuss with your consultant the possibility of switching to letrozole (Femara). It produces superovulation like Clomid, but is much less likely to cause migraines and excessive thinning of the endometrial lining. Femara was originally developed as a drug for estrogen receptor-positive breast cancer, which is why it's not as widely used as Clomid as a fertility drug, but it is increasingly used by fertility specialists due to the lower incidence of side effects and multiple births.

Wishing you lots of luck!


----------



## shitpot (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi Ladies,

Im coming up to my 4th round of clomid. My symptoms are awfull, im tearfull ALOT, Im moody ALOT, Im hardly sleeping, im always eating, surprised my boyfriend still has his head on his shoulders when I first pump these hormones into my body. lol

Im currently waiting this months results. First month didnt work, my levels were 1.1.. last month they shot up to 79.9 which we was over joyed at.

Would love to chat with other ladoes going throught this awfull ordeal, as I feel, to my friends, Im like a broken record.

xxx


----------



## Cheeseontoast (Mar 22, 2015)

Hi ****pot,

Yes it really is rubbish! I've taken a break from Clomid before i start the fourth round, i was sooo fed up of feeling like crap, constant moods, sitting by the fridge literally pouring the contents into my mouth because i'm so hungry and yes the night sweats and lack of sleep!! i'm not sure any of my friends really understand, none of them have had the pleasure of this wonderous drug and terrible side effects (well at least in my case!) 

After my third round, i decided to take a break, but had a period that lasted for almost 4 weeks, not sure if that was clomid related or something else! Needless to say this is the longest cycle EVER! on about day 45, no sign of anything in sight, ovulation or AF!

It's great that last month's results worked for you, and it will definately be worth it if you end up pregnant! How many months is your consultant willing to let you use it?


----------



## shitpot (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi cheese on toast 

My consultant is only allowing 6 months, so we half way through... Should start on next round any day now. Period still hasn't arrived, so hoping it stays that way. Although I feel the normal signs arriving, so no doubt it will show up.

I get the whole eating the fridge, I find my self just standing there, opening and closing it to see what we have. I must think that in the space its taken me to walk from the lounge back in the kitchen, choc has magically appeared!!!

We have been to a Routes to Parent hood conference today and got lots of information. Really mind boggling to be honest. My head was hurting just thinking about it all!

off down now to see what else we have in the fridge..i do know theres choccy!


----------



## Cheeseontoast (Mar 22, 2015)

I have an appointment with a new consultant tomorrow and am hoping they will increase my dose to 100. I've already done 3 rounds at 50 and want to make sure i'm doing everything possible!

Any interesting info from the conference?

Enjoy your choc, nothing better, well a glass of wine always helps!


----------

